

The Next Wave of Web Education Startups - scottieh
http://namesake.com/conversation/81ca3b0c-4423-11e0-96d1-12313f014066

======
skotzko
This is a really good conversation with smart people weighing in on the issue
from multiple POVs. Hopefully more people will jump in and add their
perspective!

------
chrisdumler
This sector is ripe for innovation.

